# More Kung Fu Panda?



## QuietKingdom (Apr 3, 2009)

I hear that they are planing on making 4 or 5 sequels, I don't know if it's a rumor or not. Has anyone heard anything about that?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 3, 2009)

Jack Black's fat ass has jumped the shark.


----------



## Uro (Apr 3, 2009)

QuietKingdom said:


> I hear that they are planing on making 4 or 5 sequels, I don't know if it's a rumor or not. Has anyone heard anything about that?



I HEARD THEY ARE MAKING 10 SEQUELS CUZ I SAID SO!!


----------



## QuietKingdom (Apr 3, 2009)

Uro said:


> I HEARD THEY ARE MAKING 10 SEQUELS CUZ I SAID SO!!



NO WAY

That's so hwat


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 3, 2009)

Just putting this out there but I LOVE CHUBBY PANDA BOYS


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 3, 2009)

Kung Fu Panda was pretty funny, but I highly doubt they're planning THAT far ahead.  It wasn't that good.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 3, 2009)

From what I read, Dreamworks is going to make around 6 sequels if and only if Kung Fu Panda brings in enough money.  I personally thought the film was wonderful for Dreamwork's standards, it has a lot of potential for being a great series.  But it IS Dreamworks, so you know they're gonna find a way to screw it up.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 3, 2009)

Typical corporate behavior for milking a series..

Examples include: The Sims, Friday the 13th movies, Nightmare on Elm Street movies, Hellraiser movies, etc.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 3, 2009)

What the fuck is wrong with you Glaice why can't there be sequels of things?


Have you ever even seen Jason X? You'd reverse your stance if you did.


----------



## Fuzor Leogala (Apr 4, 2009)

ohh a battle...
*eats popcorn*
I Would love to see more kung fu moves of Master Tigress ^^ the movie didnt show enough lol


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Apr 4, 2009)

I have been hearing that there would be multiple sequels planned in the future (like Shrek) as well, but that, to me, sounds like the Dreamworks company is jumping a little too far ahead again in planning and organizing future animated film productions, even if the first Kung Fu Panda did become a blockbuster at the box office. Who's to say that the sequels would turn out as good or even better than the first one? Didn't the company learn from their experience in doing the first three Shrek movies? Yes, they were all successful commercially, yet the third one, IMO, had a somewhat lackluster storyline.

As far as I know, the first sequel to "Kung Fu Panda" won't be released until 2011, so hopefully, this will give the filmmakers enough time to put enough thought and effort to make it work as well as the first one did.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 4, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Have you ever even seen Jason X? You'd reverse your stance if you did.



Yes I have and it was alright, which seems to be a proper ending to Jason altogether.

One or two story connecting sequels are alright but it starts going overboard when you have three or more, thus giving the phrase "milking the cow dry" when it comes to excessive numbers of sequels..which is why I would be against movies that would just create more sequels just for the sake of money. At most, KFP could probably use one or two decent sequels max before the writers begin to lose interest and add unneccessary things to that movie. The same can be said about certain games, some good (Doom, Quake, Half-Life, Halo, Unreal, etc) and bad (The Sims, Daikatana).

Let me give another example on the milking phrase..I have watched Hellraiser 1 through 5 and liked the first four the most since they made those four connect due to the bloodline that the Lemarchand's box was passed down through which was explained in the fourth movie. Hellraiser 5, however...has no real connection on how the Cenobites, Pinhead or the Lemarchand's box are properly placed into that movie...which all seems out of place. Henceforth, I did not bother with Hellraiser 6 through 8 because of that.

Starship Troopers was another great movie but its only sequel was really bad..crappy plot, sprinkles of religious (Christian, mainly) nonsense throughout the movie and other stuff that made the series look bad. This would be an example of movies that should never have made a sequel.

Another thing would be the Nightmare on Elm Street series..I have watched one or two fully at most but would check out the others just because I'm a horror film nut. Same can go with the Halloween but I don't know much about the series in general.


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 4, 2009)

God no.

PLEASE, GOD, DO NOT CAUSE HUMANITY TO SUFFER THROUGH SIX MORE SHITTY CGI PIECES OF SHIT. I BESEECH YOU, I BEG OF YOU, BE MERCIFUL.


----------



## Roxxas (Apr 4, 2009)

Sequals would be cool.
I'd like to see Po as a dad.
Touching and funny at the same time.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 4, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Sequals would be cool.
> I'd like to see Po as a dad.
> Touching and funny at the same time.



Everybody loves romantic comedies, right?

But yeah. The movie wasn't funny, Jack Black is not a great actor, and a terrible comedian, and I'd hate to see sequels, but I wouldn't doubt at least one or two.


----------



## Icky (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh. God. No.

I don't give a shit about how furry the movie was, the movie sucked.
Not only that, but it will bring back all the propaganda and merchandice that lasted a half year after the DVD came out.
Just no.


----------



## Merion (Apr 5, 2009)

It would be awesome to see KFP sequel not in CGI, but in that vector-like animation. Whole movie. Like in Kung Fu Panda: Secrets of the Furious Five *drools*

Also,



			
				Auntie Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Unauthorized sequel
> 
> 
> An unauthorized direct-to-video sequel to the film was released in China in August 2008, titled _Kungfu Master aka Wong Fei Hong vs Kungfu Panda_ (é»ƒé£›é´»å¤§æˆ°åŠŸå¤«ç†Šè²“).



Wut?! Oo'
No, srsly, DO WANT to see this! Owo'


----------



## Wyrwulf (Apr 6, 2009)

Dreamworks is planning no such thing. There is currently one sequel on the studio's schedule, for 2011. The might make 6 KFP moves eventually, if each film continued to rake in the cash, but they'd never schedule more than one at a time. Shrek had no planned sequels before the first film came out, and even now there are only plans for 4 and maybe 5.


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 6, 2009)

@Wyrwulf: Actually, it's 6 if you count the planned Puss In Boots spinoff (which is really the only one i'd pay to see).


----------



## ZuriBonn (Apr 11, 2009)

if thats true....i hope there good.


----------

